# xbox one connect?



## throwdo (Mar 23, 2014)

Can you take pictures with it? Want to start a journel using it as cam


----------



## taipanspunk (Mar 23, 2014)

not that I'm aware of... maybe if you were playing a game requesting a gamer action pic


----------



## throwdo (Mar 23, 2014)

They need to make a app for it, i use it for evreything it make my journel a breeze


----------



## biglungs (Mar 24, 2014)

u mean kinect?

no


----------



## throwdo (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes,got sisters cam in xbox usb were do i go to uplode pics


----------



## biglungs (Mar 24, 2014)

IDK if u can UL pics on an xbox why dont ujsut use a computer or phone? besides my knect knows my face...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 25, 2014)

I sold my kinect the day i got my xbox one. Its the most useless security hole on earth to have that thing hooked up. Id just use a cel phone or buy a $8 web camera. Upload pics off site such as photobucket so you have control of them as if you ever need to take them down roll wont let you he will ban you if you ask so its better to upload where you control them and always use proxies when coming to this site such as hidemyass.com


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (Mar 25, 2014)

FilthyFletch said:


> I sold my kinect the day i got my xbox one. Its the most useless security hole on earth to have that thing hooked up. Id just use a cel phone or buy a $8 web camera. Upload pics off site such as photobucket so you have control of them as if you ever need to take them down roll wont let you he will ban you if you ask so its better to upload where you control them and always use proxies when coming to this site such as hidemyass.com


Paranoid much? You really do live in North Korea don't you?


----------

